# Weight & Comfort Clothing In The Philippines



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That was about 10 years ago, I still tucked my shirts in, I now wear long cut short-sleeved shirts that cover my pocket area's, most of my pants have buttons or snaps, I used to tuck my shirts in but after living 10 years in Guam I started dressing local and I like it It's so hot if I tuck the shirt in, its agony for me and I got tired of adjusting my shirts so I now buy shirts that are similar to Hawaiian style without the loud designs, I find the best clothes from the Chungi market's, my last visit I found an eagle outfitter shorts and another real nice pair of shorts made out of denim but real thin from the US, forgot the brand name each cost me 50 peso's, my favorite shorts are from Russia, they are awesome looking and comfortable, I had to pay 100 peso's for those.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

For me I have found that khaki shorts and basketball jerseys work very well and flip flops. Denim is too heavy for this climate and can be hard on the skin. You want soft material and light khaki materials works best. Been here 5 years, and lovin' it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*shorts*

I found the brand name of denim shorts it's the "Gap" lol there really thin but comfortable and strong the Russian made denim shorts are threaded somewhat different? hard to describe the look is different to in the weave and its soft material but you're right most of my denim shorts are unbearable or hot.

I have several Khaki shorts, the pair I just bought from the chungi is Khaki from Eagle Outfitters and has an insewn blue white soft material nice quality for 50 peso's, lol.

I bought some basketball shorts 200 peso's a pop and they fit me great but the large and odd waist stretch band is just that odd, they feel like fancy pajama's.

I need some comfortable shirts, hard to find though, I do find them but usually in the mall and they charge 100 peso's ea the mall sets all sorts of higher prices on used imported clothes. I tried the basketball shirts but I need larger ones and they don't tailor my upper body correctly I was a rescue swimmer and the only shirts that fit me correctly were a brand name called "Tony Hawk" he was skate boarder and he designed his clothes for more movement or upper body room.

Were going tomorrow, next small municipality, chungi is Tuesdays there and they have the lowest prices and best quality.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I found the brand name of denim shorts it's the "Gap" lol there really thin but comfortable and strong the Russian made denim shorts are threaded somewhat different? hard to describe the look is different to in the weave and its soft material but you're right most of my denim shorts are unbearable or hot.
> 
> I have several Khaki shorts, the pair I just bought from the chungi is Khaki from Eagle Outfitters and has an insewn blue white soft material nice quality for 50 peso's, lol.
> 
> ...


Even when I weighed a buck fifty I'd have problems finding clothes large enough that fit well.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Even when I weighed a buck fifty I'd have problems finding clothes large enough that fit well.


My problem is finding shoes/sandels. I'm a 12 and anything over 11-11 1/2 seems to be rare!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I found the brand name of denim shorts it's the "Gap" lol there really thin but comfortable and strong the Russian made denim shorts are threaded somewhat different? hard to describe the look is different to in the weave and its soft material but you're right most of my denim shorts are unbearable or hot.
> 
> I have several Khaki shorts, the pair I just bought from the chungi is Khaki from Eagle Outfitters and has an insewn blue white soft material nice quality for 50 peso's, lol.
> 
> ...


Even here in the resettlement I end up having to wear shirt and tie at times. Hate dressing as it's hot and uncomfortable. But when going to the mall on our 155cc motor trike - especially during the rainy season; it's shorts, t-shirt, an the imitation Crocks on my feet. I moved to the islands to be comfortable and never did care about style really or designer brands. Feels good to live in a place where one can wear just about anything..


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

overmyer said:


> My problem is finding shoes/sandels. I'm a 12 and anything over 11-11 1/2 seems to be rare!


same here...i can't seem to find shoes, or even shirts in most places, that will fit me. Now that I am staying in Makati instead of in a province I imagine I could find shoes/clothes here if I tried....I just like some of the unique T-shirts I have seen traveling around the Philippines, but none of them would fit me, or fit my buddies back home if I wanted to take some gifts back. 

Funny experiences trying to ride tricycles around PI too, as I am sort a big guy and some of the situations have been downright comical trying to get in and out of tricycles, jeepneys, multi-cabs, etc....I keep on adding to my collection of funny stories to tell people and laugh about with my wife and friends. All in a days work here in the Philippines


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> same here...i can't seem to find shoes, or even shirts in most places, that will fit me. Now that I am staying in Makati instead of in a province I imagine I could find shoes/clothes here if I tried....I just like some of the unique T-shirts I have seen traveling around the Philippines, but none of them would fit me, or fit my buddies back home if I wanted to take some gifts back.
> 
> Funny experiences trying to ride tricycles around PI too, as I am sort a big guy and some of the situations have been downright comical trying to get in and out of tricycles, jeepneys, multi-cabs, etc....I keep on adding to my collection of funny stories to tell people and laugh about with my wife and friends. All in a days work here in the Philippines


Yea, even our trike has a fairly small side-car on it. I never ride inside of it so no problem for me. Amazing though how I can get all four kids inside and my wife riding behind me and down the road we go. Still gets about 37km per liter of gas so can't complain at all.
If you get close to any of the former US military bases there are still some of the larger sidecars around if ya can flag one down for the ride.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tricycle no room*

I had to stop a tricycle one time in the middle of the road I had to get out I got claustrophobic and at the time I was over weight, had a belly going, dang... and he wanted the full fare, my wife was pi**ed.

Some of these tricycle's are built to small, no upper body room, I started riding on the back behind the driver it gave me more air and more room.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I showed up in 2008 with two suitcases full of clothing for future wear in the province, t-shirts, shorts, jeans, socks, underwear and a barong tagalog for formal affairs. I learned long ago that under Spanish rule it was an act of defiance to walk around without your shirt tucked in, been happy to abide from day one.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Sidecars come in 4 sizes 25, 28, 30 and 32 inches with. The 25 inch size is mostly found on private trikes with a small scooter. The 28 and 30 inches are common, my trike is 30 inches. One should always get a trike at the trike terminal, hailing a trike can be dangerous most good trike driver will tell you to get one there.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well aren't you the gentleman mcalleyboy. Tucking your shirt in if you were going to work or even a business presentation I can see, but its too hot to be rocking that kind of attire. I just cut off sleeve of my tshirts and wear muscle like shirts


My comfort comes in many ways but I pick usually blue jeans or nice pair of shorts and tshirt. Usually does the trick on most nights out with Anne. Trip to the cinema and bite to eat is about all you need lol.




mcalleyboy said:


> That was about 10 years ago, I still tucked my shirts in, I now wear long cut short-sleeved shirts that cover my pocket area's, most of my pants have buttons or snaps, I used to tuck my shirts in but after living 10 years in Guam I started dressing local and I like it It's so hot if I tuck the shirt in, its agony for me and I got tired of adjusting my shirts so I now buy shirts that are similar to Hawaiian style without the loud designs, I find the best clothes from the Chungi market's, my last visit I found an eagle outfitter shorts and another real nice pair of shorts made out of denim but real thin from the US, forgot the brand name each cost me 50 peso's, my favorite shorts are from Russia, they are awesome looking and comfortable, I had to pay 100 peso's for those.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I had to stop a tricycle one time in the middle of the road I had to get out I got claustrophobic and at the time I was over weight, had a belly going, dang... and he wanted the full fare, my wife was pi**ed.
> 
> Some of these tricycle's are built to small, no upper body room, I started riding on the back behind the driver it gave me more air and more room.


i hear ya.....

i notice as I travel around different parts of PI that the tricycles are different from one region to another. In Butuan where I spent a lot of time the trikes have a bench inside next to the driver and a little double bench at the rear where more ppl can sit...in cebu they have a luggage/cargo rack in the rear instead of seats and the interior is VERY small....here in manila it is a mixed bag....funny how i really didn't notice until my wife mentioned it that all the trikes in butuan are red...all the ones in cebu were the same design, ditto in Bohol, etc. there is this uniformity thing in the psyche of Filipinos that i am still trying to get my mind around.

I am not fond of tricycles but sometimes that is the only way other than your feet to get around...:bolt:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*shirt tucked in*

I returned back to the US for a 1 and worked at my old job, I was the only person that had my shirts outside my pants, I thought it looked good and stylish, everybody had the belts and tucked shirts in. I also had a belly... no longer I have lost 50 pds, I don't live next to any restaurants or eat-all-you-can Chinese spots.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Stylish*



mcalleyboy said:


> I returned back to the US for a 1 and worked at my old job, I was the only person that had my shirts outside my pants, I thought it looked good and stylish, everybody had the belts and tucked shirts in. I also had a belly... no longer I have lost 50 pds, I don't live next to any restaurants or eat-all-you-can Chinese spots.



Good and stylish, that's what all guy's weight challenged think of that look myself included lol. No buffets haven't stopped me from eating unfortunately....went to one for lunch today lol

I could open a killer buffet place here, but don't have the million to make a buck like everyone says.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Eat all you can*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Good and stylish, that's what all guy's weight challenged think of that look myself included lol. No buffets haven't stopped me from eating unfortunately....went to one for lunch today lol
> 
> I could open a killer buffet place here, but don't have the million to make a buck like everyone says.



We have no eat-all-you-can spots where I live, there was a spot in Manila a local restaurant I won't name it but the meat stopped and they ran out, can you believe that they and it was almost 500 peso's a head, it looked like a big restaurant also with a huge food area but it was all smoke and mirrors the only open spot was a booth and my head barely cleared the table top, the restaurant was full of people using coupons or corporate get together parties, never do that again.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

The place we go to in Tacloban is the same deal...but is a nice place...just overpriced and they don't refill the good stuff.

Got a kick out of the receipt...based on height instead of age lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*eat all you can scam*

I see a trend here and the trend is eat-all-you-can but the good stuff is cut slowly for each customer and then they run out, same thing happened to me and the very good stuff (meat) is well regulated except for the real greasy stuff.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My wife has actually made me fat the last few months.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> My wife has actually made me fat the last few months.


*ditto here*.....yeah, that's it!! it's HER fault...

(funny side note since we have been discussing the differences in our cultures in another thread; my wife wanted me fat so her family and friends see that she is feeding me well and taking good care of me...i finally had to put my foot down that i don't want to be fat and it isn't healthy for me....hahahaha :couch2:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I always tell mine I'm glad she's into fat guys...and she replies but I wasn't when we met.....


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

billygoat said:


> my wife wanted me fat so her family and friends see that she is feeding me well and taking good care of me...i finally had to put my foot down that i don't want to be fat and it isn't healthy for me....hahahaha :couch2:


Same here. Every time she comes to my compound, she cooks like crazy for me so that I have food to eat until the next time. 

I told her that I have been able to feed myself for a number of years before she started cooking for me.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

billygoat said:


> *ditto here*.....yeah, that's it!! it's HER fault...
> 
> (funny side note since we have been discussing the differences in our cultures in another thread; my wife wanted me fat so her family and friends see that she is feeding me well and taking good care of me...i finally had to put my foot down that i don't want to be fat and it isn't healthy for me....hahahaha :couch2:


of course its her fault,,i have lived here too long.......nothing is OUR fault in the RP:roll:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gaining weight*



lefties43332 said:


> My wife has actually made me fat the last few months.



I got married in the states and was on just starting my career in the Navy I had 4 years in and was in great shape I got married and I gained a ton of weight and was so out of weight I was put on the fat boy program, that's what they called it, I was rescue swimmer so my standards were much higher, my commander was Korean man and he asked me to bring in my wife and he talked with her and shared the Asian way of life and that's to cook well for your husband he asked her to help me watch my weight and possibly not have me keep eating till I'm stuffed he was real respectful and a very nice man. I was way fat when I came here, my waist size was at 38+ but now it's dropped close to 30, we don't eat out much except for yesterday I had Shakey's and man was that heavenly, chicken and mojo's were the best, Pizza was not Pizza Hut but the pepperoni was real good, I pigged out no regrets.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I got married in the states and was on just starting my career in the Navy I had 4 years in and was in great shape I got married and I gained a ton of weight and was so out of weight I was put on the fat boy program, that's what they called it, I was rescue swimmer so my standards were much higher, my commander was Korean man and he asked me to bring in my wife and he talked with her and shared the Asian way of life and that's to cook well for your husband he asked her to help me watch my weight and possibly not have me keep eating till I'm stuffed he was real respectful and a very nice man. I was way fat when I came here, my waist size was at 38+ but now it's dropped close to 30, we don't eat out much except for yesterday I had Shakey's and man was that heavenly, chicken and mojo's were the best, Pizza was not Pizza Hut but the pepperoni was real good, I pigged out no regrets.


 Maybe now ur clothing isnt so comfortable ha taba??? hahahaha


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Waaaaa, i too have put on weight in the two and a bit years i have been here. When i first came here i was in good shape with no belly. Now i have a big belly and have filled out more, she says she prefers me now to how i was then but i somehow think there is an alterea motive, that she thinks if i get over weight there is less chance of me finding someone else!!

Anyhow, im making a conscious effort to lose some weight anyway because i dont like it. Less beer and less food and joining a gym should do it (though i havnt heard many good things about the gyms over here).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*losing weight*



MikeynJenz said:


> Waaaaa, i too have put on weight in the two and a bit years i have been here. When i first came here i was in good shape with no belly. Now i have a big belly and have filled out more, she says she prefers me now to how i was then but i somehow think there is an alterea motive, that she thinks if i get over weight there is less chance of me finding someone else!!
> 
> Anyhow, im making a conscious effort to lose some weight anyway because i dont like it. Less beer and less food and joining a gym should do it (though i havnt heard many good things about the gyms over here).



You hit it on the nose, it only slows down the other girls a little but not much, I've noticed since taking better care of myself that my wife is doing the same and looking better and watching her weight.

I keep busy in the yard and house but don't work out much, if I stay away from fast food and just eat regular portioned meals my weight goes way down or I can keep in check with an occasional splurge.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I found taking at least a 20 minute walk after sun up wakes me up and increases my energy level all day. We have a barrio basketball court and that can be good until right after 7 AM, when the sun clears the mountains and starts baking the court directly. Shower time!!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I got married in the states and was on just starting my career in the Navy I had 4 years in and was in great shape I got married and I gained a ton of weight and was so out of weight I was put on the fat boy program, that's what they called it, I was rescue swimmer so my standards were much higher, my commander was Korean man and he asked me to bring in my wife and he talked with her and shared the Asian way of life and that's to cook well for your husband he asked her to help me watch my weight and possibly not have me keep eating till I'm stuffed he was real respectful and a very nice man. I was way fat when I came here, my waist size was at 38+ but now it's dropped close to 30, we don't eat out much except for yesterday I had Shakey's and man was that heavenly, chicken and mojo's were the best, Pizza was not Pizza Hut but the pepperoni was real good, I pigged out no regrets.


lol i have gone the opposite way. When i came here i was a 30" waist and now im approaching 36". Its starting to depress me actually because i have never been this big before.

Agree on the Shakeys, thats my home delivery choice right now. Their pizzas are not that bad but like you say, they are not quite to the Pizza Hut standard.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been using a food scale and measuring cups with myfitnesspal online for daily portion control and have lost 30 lbs. Amazing how much I found I was eating once I started counting. Exercise plays a part for general fitness but I think diet is the most important....a lot easier to not eat a big mac in the first place than to run it off.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*All-you-can-eat-man "Me"*



MikeynJenz said:


> lol i have gone the opposite way. When i came here i was a 30" waist and now im approaching 36". Its starting to depress me actually because i have never been this big before.
> 
> Agree on the Shakeys, thats my home delivery choice right now. Their pizzas are not that bad but like you say, they are not quite to the Pizza Hut standard.


Every other day in the states I would frequent the eat all you can spots and I sure did at least 6-8 plates and then I showed up here and old acquaintances of my wife mentioned that "I was fat" first words out of their mouth after several years in the states.

Next words that came out of their mouth was, man your losing weight something like 2 lbs a day, they said they could see it in my arms, lol... they were right no more eating out in restaurants, not as often.

I jog every now and then, haven't lately but I need to, get the blood circulation going it also helps me with stress, trouble is that I live in a duck raising municipality and the roads are full of crap, horse, duck the works and dogs barking at my heels, no such thing as a track here that I'm aware of, I also need a bike to get around on, it gets old opening the gates taking car out for simple jog. Another issue I have is that some people makes comments as I jog like slow down, "Stroke" God is that needed? There are times I wish people would shut it, I have anxiety.


----------

